# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ المجاهد المعمَّر محيي الدين القادري

## أيمن أحمد ذوالغنى

*قرنٌ مع العِلم*
*الشيخ المجاهد المعمَّر محيي الدين القادري*
(نحو 1310-1418هـ / نحو 1892-1997م)

*كتبها حفيده:*
*عبد الناصر بن زين العابدين القادري*

*الرابط:*
http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/74489/#ixzz3AAyDKDOO

----------

